

Mexican Senate rejects the ACTA because it violates their constitution (Spanish) - Osiris
http://alt1040.com/2011/07/acta-el-senado-mexicano-rechaza-oficialmente-la-adopcion-de-un-tratado-ilegal

======
Osiris
The article states the reasons for the rejection include:

1\. violating the principle of presumption of innocence

2\. legal uncertainty and ambiguity regarding citizens rights

3\. obstruction of network neutrality

4\. risk to e-commerce, culture, and creativity

5\. potential for internet censorship

